# Home phone & broadband: best deals/package for LL calls to ni/uk mobiles.



## lipso (15 Mar 2011)

My highest phone bill cost is calls to uk (n.i) mobiles.
Anyone know any good deals or packages for low(er) rates for landline to uk mobile?


----------



## horusd (15 Mar 2011)

Check out callcosts.ie.  You might be better off using a call card, or maybe Skype credit.


----------



## censuspro (3 Apr 2011)

UPC and imagine have free local, national and to UK landlines.


----------



## Guest125 (4 Apr 2011)

UTV internet and broadband do uk n.i. deals.


----------

